# Did You Knpw...



## GregD (Jul 1, 2005)

You can buy Daylightbulbs at Lowe's. I paid $2.48  for one.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 1, 2005)

Huh...Didn't realize that.  Thanks Greg!


----------



## GregD (Jul 2, 2005)

They more than likely are not the fancy one that you get for $9.99. I just took some pictures using the daylight bulb I bought. I'll be sure to make a note when I get the pictures posted next week sometime.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 2, 2005)

The GE Reveal bulbs are daylight balanced. Reasonably priced, but we find they have less life than conventional incandescent. Occasionaly use for photography should not be a problem.


----------



## Dario (Jul 2, 2005)

Check your local Dollar stores too.  Bought some daylight bulbs for a year now from them and all are still good!

And did I say they cost a dollar each?  lol  [}]

Another source that I usually see better quality of them on are Big Lots...not for a dollar but cheaper than Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## WoodChucker (Jul 7, 2005)

Can someone confirm this? It seems like I remember reading somewhere that there's a difference between a daylight bulb and a daylight photo bulb. I think the photo bulb is blue and doesn't have any writing or logos on the bulb that could cause shadows in close-up work. Now I don't know how much of a problem this would be for what we do, but thought I'd share the info and see if anyone else knows if it's correct or not? I hate it when I remember stuff like this and can't even offer a source for it. Getting old is so much fun! []


----------

